# Fire



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

‫???? ?????? ???? ??????? ?? ???? ????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ‫???? ?????? ???? ??????? ?? ???? ????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


Thats kids stealing a fire engine there to deal with a fire I think at the ministry of bridges and highways building oposite to Barclays bank.Correct me if I'm wrong.And the soundtrack is a woman appealling at the youths to leave the firemen alone and let them put out the fire.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

she is asking them not to use water as it is an electrical fire. They should use a powder or foam for that type of fire. water and electrical wires= not good


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

What makes me laugh.... they're all trying to connect the hose to... NO WATER!!
Was it the fireman drove off....or somebody stealing the fire truck...
And... where are the firemen??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> What makes me laugh.... they're all trying to connect the hose to... NO WATER!!
> Was it the fireman drove off....or somebody stealing the fire truck...
> And... where are the firemen??




The title of the video is that the firetruck was kidnapped.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

charleen said:


> she is asking them not to use water as it is an electrical fire. They should use a powder or foam for that type of fire. water and electrical wires= not good


 
Have to disagree with you we have been through the soundtrack three or four times now and she's telling them to leave the firemen alone and the fire engine which in the end they steal .They are thugs and due to the clarity of the video their photos are being posted on the private Egyptian channels asking for further information as to who they are.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Have to disagree with you we have been through the soundtrack three or four times now and she's telling them to leave the firemen alone and the fire engine which in the end they steal .They are thugs and due to the clarity of the video their photos are being posted on the private Egyptian channels asking for further information as to who they are.




Yes the title is Kidnapped


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Have to disagree with you we have been through the soundtrack three or four times now and she's telling them to leave the firemen alone and the fire engine which in the end they steal .They are thugs and due to the clarity of the video their photos are being posted on the private Egyptian channels asking for further information as to who they are.


I can also clearly hear her say and repeat several times "not with water!!! there's electricals". She asks at one point "who's in charge/working here?" .The thugs do end up hijacking the fire engine and they drive off.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the video is very sad those people were clearly trying to save something important to them, imagine if your building was burning with all your life's things in it, I have to say one thing about the Egyptian's they have a very brave face and seem cheerful despite all the crap that is happening around them, those guys in the video get my thumbs up


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I also heard the woman say at least 10 times, this is electric don't use water (kahrabah - mish mai). Was the truck really hijacked, or did they decide to leave because they knew they couldn't do anything??


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Have to disagree with you we have been through the soundtrack three or four times now and she's telling them to leave the firemen alone and the fire engine which in the end they steal .They are thugs and due to the clarity of the video their photos are being posted on the private Egyptian channels asking for further information as to who they are.


Yes i know she talks about the truck, but she also tells them that the fire is from electricity...and not to use water.


----------

